# M Player Problem

## easy2k

Die grafische Oberfläche startet nicht.

Ich habe auch schon einen neuen Skin instaliert und in der config angegeben. Hilft aber nichts.

Hier mal die Ausgabe von gmplayer

```

MPlayer 0.90pre6-3.2 (C) 2000-2002 Arpad Gereoffy (see DOCS!)

CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville (Family: 6, Stepping: 10)

SSE supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

vo: X11 running at 1152x864 with depth 16 and 16 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

Reading /root/.mplayer/codecs.conf: can't open '/root/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 38 audio & 104 video codecs

font: can't open file: /root/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Using Linux's hardware RTC timing (1024Hz)

Can't open input config file /root/.mplayer/input.conf : No such file or directory

Can't open input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf : No such file or directory

Falling back on default (hardcoded) input config

Gdk-ERROR **: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)

  serial 129 error_code 3 request_code 20 minor_code 0

```

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe

----------

## Pietschy

Ahm, bin mir nicht sicher. Aber ich glob das ist das gleiche, was mir auch immer passiert.

Abhilfe schafft das löschen der Datei           ~/.mplayer/gui.conf.

Ronny

----------

## easy2k

Danke für deine Antwort.

Aber die Datei gibt es bei mir nicht. Was nun?

----------

## Pietschy

 *easy2k wrote:*   

> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Aber die Datei gibt es bei mir nicht. Was nun?

 

Huch, bist du dir sicher ???

eigendlich wird diese angelegt, sobald das gui einmal gestartet wurde. Das ganze befindet sich in deinem HOME-ordner im unterordner .mplayer (versteckt).

Wenn es diese Datei tatsächlich nicht gibt, bin ich ratlos

Ronny

----------

## sesc

 *Pietschy wrote:*   

>  *easy2k wrote:*   Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Aber die Datei gibt es bei mir nicht. Was nun? 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Hi,

lösch doch mal das ganze .mplayer Verzeichnis, wenn du da nichts manuell geändert hast, ist es nicht schade drum.

rm ~/.mplayer/ -R

Bye

  Sebastian

----------

## easy2k

Im ~./mplayer Verzeichnis befand sich nur eine Datei (config).

Habe nun das ganze Verzeichnis gelöscht-->ohne Erfolg.

Aber wenigstens startet mplayer jetzt (nicht die gui sondern die konsolenversion).

Ich muß allerdings in der config vo=x11 setzen sonst passiert garnichts.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MPlayer 0.90pre6-3.2 (C) 2000-2002 Arpad Gereoffy (see DOCS!)
> 
> CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville (Family: 6, Stepping: 10)
> ...

 

----------

## jay

Hi! Hast Du auf deinem System xv für die Bildausgabe installiert? Vielleicht liegt's daran, dass die GUI nicht starten will?

----------

## sesc

 *easy2k wrote:*   

> Im ~./mplayer Verzeichnis befand sich nur eine Datei (config).
> 
> Habe nun das ganze Verzeichnis gelöscht-->ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Aber wenigstens startet mplayer jetzt (nicht die gui sondern die konsolenversion).
> ...

 

hi,

wenn du das .mplayer Verzeichnis gelöscht hast, dann solltest du mit "mplayer -gui" das Programm so oder so starten können. (habe es gerade probiert) Wenn nicht, läuft vielleicht dein XFree nicht ganz rund!

Denn folgende Zeile deutet ja auch darauf hin....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Xlib: extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0". 
> 
> 

 

Hast Du mal versucht den mplayer direkt -ohne gui- von einem XTerm aus zu starten? Der Befehl "mplayer -vo help" zeigt dir alle zur Verfügung stehenden Video-Out-Plugins an. Probier mal einige durch!

Bye

  Sebastian

----------

## easy2k

Wenn ich mplayer also die gui starte, egal ob mit "gmplayer" oder "mplayer -gui" bekomme ich besagte fehlermeldung.

Zu xv: ist instaliert

Wie schon gesag kann ich mplayer in der konsole starten nur die gui streikt und will nicht.

Die ausgabe von mplayer -vo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MPlayer 0.90pre6-3.2 (C) 2000-2002 Arpad Gereoffy (see DOCS!)
> 
> CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville (Family: 6, Stepping: 10)
> ...

 

Hier mal meine xf86conf. Die ist noch  von der SuSE 8. Ich habe nur die FONT-PFADE abreändert, so wie sie nach aufruf von XF86config drinnstanden.Ich habe auch schon mal

Option       "Xinerama" 

auf "on" gestellt hat aber keine Wirkung gezeigt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /.../
> 
> # SaX generated XFree86 config file
> ...

 

----------

## sesc

 *easy2k wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mplayer also die gui starte, egal ob mit "gmplayer" oder "mplayer -gui" bekomme ich besagte fehlermeldung.
> 
> Zu xv: ist instaliert
> 
> Wie schon gesag kann ich mplayer in der konsole starten nur die gui streikt und will nicht.
> ...

 

Ging unter SuSE der mpayer? Bis ich eine richtige Idee habe, mach doch mal den Kommentar vor der option extmod weg. Vielleicht bringt das etwas, immerhin hing eine Fehlermeldung von mplayer mit der Video-Extension von Xfree zusammen.

Bei mir ist das vielleicht der Teil von XF86config interessant:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load  "glx"
> ...

 

Tschöö

  Sebastian

----------

## easy2k

Dalief alles einwandfrei.

Ich werd das mal testen.

Die Antwort kam ja schneller als der Kaffee

Danke erstmal 

Gruß easy

----------

## easy2k

 :Very Happy:  Danke,Danke und nochmals Danke.   :Very Happy: 

Das wars gewesen.Jetzt gehts auch mit "vo=xv"

Da kann man ja beruhigt schlafen gehen.

Also gute Nacht

Gruß Easy

----------

## Qubax

ich will hier gleich an ein ähnliches problem anschließen

mußte als user in gui.conf vo = xv setzen, weil ich als normaler user den pci scan nicht durchführen darf der für xvidix gemacht wird

gibts dazu einen tip? was läuft eigentlich besser xvidix oder xv ?

----------

## KiLLaCaT

mein simpler tipp: als root ausfuehren  :Wink:  .

CU, jax

----------

## sesc

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> ich will hier gleich an ein ähnliches problem anschließen
> 
> mußte als user in gui.conf vo = xv setzen, weil ich als normaler user den pci scan nicht durchführen darf der für xvidix gemacht wird
> 
> gibts dazu einen tip? was läuft eigentlich besser xvidix oder xv ?

 

Hi,

xvidix müsste besser laufen, aber xv benötigt dafür imho keine root-Rechte. Schwere Entscheidung  :Wink:  - Ich schwöre ja auf meinen mga-framebuffer, der läuft allerdings nur auf Matrox-Karten!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warning: security risk
> 
> Unfortunately you must have root privileges to use VIDIX due to direct hardware access. At least the SUID bit on the MPlayer executable must be set. 
> ...

 

siehe http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/video.html#vidix

----------

## Pietschy

Mit meiner Radeon 8500 will -vo xv leider überhaupt nicht laufen, ebenso der -vo sdl. das Videobild bleibt halt schwarz. Einzig x11 vesa und xvidix will funktionieren.

vesa -- ist ganz brauchbar auf der Konsole ... Wenn man unwissenden zeigen möchte das Videos auch unter DOS abspielbar sind *g

x11 -- ist dummerweise unbrauchbar, wegen fehlender beschleunigung.

bleibt noch 

vidix -- aber um dies als User zu verwenden, werde ich zu dieser Massnahme 

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: security risk
> 
> Unfortunately you must have root privileges to use VIDIX due to direct hardware access. At least the SUID bit on the MPlayer executable must be set. 

 

gezwungen.

Ronny

----------

## m00re

Also ich kann nur x11 auswählen zum abspielen, und dann kann ich mein bild nicht auf fullscreen machen, weil er da nur den rest des bildschirmes schwarz macht. Das bild bleibt immer noch so klein wie im normal mode. wenn ich xvidix als root benutze bekomme ich nur nen rosanes (pink) bild. mehr nicht. ich weiß nimmer was ich machen soll.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Pietschy wrote:*   

> Mit meiner Radeon 8500 will -vo xv leider überhaupt nicht laufen, ebenso der -vo sdl. das Videobild bleibt halt schwarz. Einzig x11 vesa und xvidix will funktionieren.
> 
> vesa -- ist ganz brauchbar auf der Konsole ... Wenn man unwissenden zeigen möchte das Videos auch unter DOS abspielbar sind *g
> 
> x11 -- ist dummerweise unbrauchbar, wegen fehlender beschleunigung.
> ...

 

Bei mir läuft meine Radeon8500 PRIMA! Ohne XV dafür mit GL  :Wink: 

Ich benutze dafür die ATRI fireglr200 Treiber

Ist etwas langsamer als XV aber die Quali ist OK.

GL2 geht auch als Treiber ist aber langsamer...

Dazu sollte in den USE FLags OPENGL eingeschaltet sein  :Smile: 

Und es läuft auch als normaler USER (sofern DRI-Rechte richtig vergeben wurden)

----------

## Pietschy

Die r200 Treiber von DRi sollten auch wunderbar füktionieren. DUmmerweise ist das seit dem Update auf XFree4.2.1 nicht mehr so. In der Mailinglist von DRI hab ich mal was von einem Howto gelesen, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert aber hier der Link http://looner.mine.nu/~bkw/dri_8500.txt

Die ATI treiber unterstützen xv definitiv überhaupt nicht.

Aber stimmt die gl treiber funzen auch im moment bleib ich aber lieber bei vidix auch wenn bedeutet, das ich hier ein Sicherheitsrisiko eingehe. Was ich eh nciht ganz nachvollziehen kann.

Ronny

----------

## SNo0py

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Und es läuft auch als normaler USER (sofern DRI-Rechte richtig vergeben wurden)

 

Wo bzw. wie geht das?

Danke, mfg

----------

## sputnik1969

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

>  *sputnik1969 wrote:*   ...
> 
> Und es läuft auch als normaler USER (sofern DRI-Rechte richtig vergeben wurden) 
> 
> Wo bzw. wie geht das?
> ...

 

Editiere deien /etc/X11/XF86Config

```

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

#    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

    Group 100    # users

    Mode 0660

EndSection

```

kannst auch eine beliebige andere Gruppe nehmen (z.B. DRI oder VIDEO)

----------

